# Bunched Plants Dying Off



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

I sometime get bunched plants (single stems) and about a week after planting they rot at the bottom where they are in the substrate. I always seperate the bunches and plant them 2 or 3 together but it always seems to happen. It isn't a huge problem because I just pull them up and cut off the rotten part and replant them. Does this happen to anyone else and why does it happen?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What kind of stems?


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

moneywort, alterantha, hornwort etc..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

When you buy them, are they wrapped in those lead sinkers?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Whats your lighting and substrate?


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

They are always wrapped in the lead sinkers. I always remove the sinker, and plant every stem individually (usually in groups of 3 or 4).

I have 80lbs of Eco-Complete and 4 36" 39 watt t5 ho (2 12000k and 2 6700k). Tank is 65 gallon (36x18x24).


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

you lights are overkill. im guessing they ran out of nutrients and co2


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You need co2 and liquid nutrient supplement.


----------

